# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Vjersha Per Parashkollare

## Jorgo Telo

*
KUR U LINDA

“Kur të lindi mami
(Më tregon gjyshja)
Përmatanë xhamit
rrinte dallëndyshja.”


Ajo qe e para
Dëgjoi qarjen time.
Ajo qe e mbara;
ndaj rroj me gëzime.

Tani që u rrita,
Jetën e shoh ndryshe.
Dua rreth shtëpisë
Të vinë dallëndyshe.*

----------


## Jorgo Telo

D*DUART E MIA

Sa isha i vogël,
siç thotë teta Selvia, 
i merrja për lodër
të dy doçkat e mia.

Kur doja qumësht të pija,
në gojë i fusja të dyja.
Qysh bebe 
nisën qortimet
Nga babi
 e gjyshja ime…
Tani s’jam më çilimi.
Si të tjerët ha e pi.*

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*
BUQETËZA ME LULE

Paqësisht më pret natyra, 
Si të jem e mira bletëz.
Zgjedh nga lulet më të mira
Dhe me to pleks një buqetëz.

Plot gëzim vrapoj te nëna
E buqetëzën ia jap.
I shpreh fjalët më të ëmbëla.
Porsi bleta kur jep mjaltë.


O ç’gëzim i madh për prindët,
Kur fëmijët janë të mbarë!
Ç’fat i madh për ne fëmijët
Kur nderojmë
 mëmën, babanë!*

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*MIQTË E SHTËPISË

Sa herë na vijnë disa miq, 
tek unë e hedhin vështrimin.
Më japin rrush edhe fiq, 
pastaj nga pyetjet  nisin:
Pyesin, me radhë, pa radhë;
Kujt ti përgjigjem më parë?!

Pa na thuaj, o shpirt,
kë ke xhan më shumë:
Mamin apo babin?
E çfarë tu them unë?
Dhe u flas:
 Uaa, sa çudi!
Unë prindërit e mi
i kam xhan që të dy*

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*
KUJTIMET

Nuk mbaj mend ,si jam rritur
e në këmbë si jam ngritur.

Po nuk mbushen katër vitet
zor se mbahen mend
kujtimet
Sot që di shkrim e lexim
Rri, mendoj  për fatin tim
A do jem, kur të jem rritur,
Siç është babi 
 shumë i ditur*

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*FJALËT E PARA

Tani ne jemi kopshtarë.
Vjet në çerdhe ishim “bebe”.

“Ma!” e “ba!” – 
folëm më parë.
Më pas emrat e të tjerëve.

O sa fjalë mësojmë përditë1
Gjuha jonë mban gjithë stolitë…
Kur flas unë e kur flet ti,
Na dëgjojnë me dashuri.
Kur përdorim fjalë të  rënda,
S’na  dëgjojnë gjyshja e nëna.*

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*
ËNDRRAT

Sapo më del gjumi,
ngrihem, rri i heshtur.
Porse kohët e fundit
jam zgjuar i qeshur.
Nga që gjumin kam të lehtë, 
më vjen mami qetë –qetë.

Diç më thotë, duke më puthur:
“Do kesh parë ëndërr të bukur…”
- Si e pe ëndrrën e bukur? – 
pyesin gjyshi dhe gjyshja.
- M’u duk vetja si një flutur 
 e me krahë po shetisja…
- Kur dëgjon babanë, nënën, 
e mbarë të vjen çdo ëndërr.
Ëndrrat që më pëlqejnë fort,
i tregoj e qesh me lot.
Ëndrrave që trembin gjumin
asnjëherë s’ua di fundin.*

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*LODRAT

Lodrat lloje – lloje  i kam në shtëpi.                                               
Në kopsht s’numërohen.
Lëre - ç’mrekulli!
Kuvendoj me to.
Me to qaj e qesh.
S’i hedh dosido;
I pastroj më shpesh.*

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*SA GËZIM!

Më këndon sot zemra.
Jam e lumturuar
Prapë më erdhi nëna
Me bebush në duar.

Mami mbajti fjalën.
Më kishte premtuar…
Ja, tek po ngjit shkallët
Me bebe në duar.

Pres të rritem edhe ca,
Bebin në duar ta mba.

Babi  buzëgaz
I rri mamit pas.*

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*RRETH TRYEZËS

Siç na thonë  vendet zëmë
 rreth tryezës qetë – qetë.
Kanarina na fal këngë.
Hapet kënga cep më cep.
Duke ngrënë 
shuajmë urinë
E në fund 
lëng frutash pijmë. 
Prindërit punojnë të qetë, 
kur na çojnë
 në kopsht me drekë.*

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*KUR DALIM NGA SHTËPIA 

Sa marr rrugën për në kopsht,
më jep gjyshi porosi:
“Nëpër xhade kur të shkosh,
mos kalo me shpejtësi.
Jeta që jetojmë, 
na është dhënë njëherë.
Ecim tok me vëllaçkon tonë;
Të tre – zënur dorë për dorë.
Ka flet gjyshi here pas here:
“Më mirë vetë 
 veten ta mbrojmë, 
se të na e mbrojnë të tjerë.”*

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*OBORRI 

Oborr s’kemi në pallat.

Në kopsht  e shkollë:
I gjerë, i gjatë.
Sa i pastër, s’e shajnë dot!
Rreth e rrotull – luleplot.

Aty ne shpejtojmë hapat.
Lozim tok “hapa – dollapa”…

Aty zënë dorë për dorë.
ngjajmë ne porsi kurorë.
Si kurorë  - në vallëzim.
Lule ne 
në lulëzim.*

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*
MOS TË NGJAN VETJA I RRITUR?


Si dhe unë është i mitur
Çoç i ngjan vetja i rritur.
Mbetet cigar duke thithur
e më pas duke u kollitur.

I  afrohem qetë – qetë.
Pa ia marr cigaren shpejt,
Ia vërvit në një kanal:
“Pse helmohesh, mor budall? 
Mos kërkon të dukesh burrë,  
veten duke e sëmurë?

Ç’na shohin sytë përditë!
Po e lënë cigaren gjyshrit 
Po e shtojnë atë fëmijtë…*

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*DHE MAÇOKU NIS DUHANIN

Sa i hodha syt’ në tokë, 
M’u afrua një maçok.
Çoç më ngjau si dembel.
Qet’ e qetë m’u përkëdhel:

“Nxirr çakmakun, more mik
 dhe këtë ndizma një çikë!”
Dhe me putra… hajde, ç’thonj!
Cigarin  vuri në gojë.
Jam o vogël, s’m’u durua:
“Tymi yt më vjen dhe mua…
“Flake cigarin, maçok,
Ndryshe nuk të mbaj për shok.*

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*ORËT TONA 

Se si shkojnë orët e gjumit,
s’i kuptojmë.Ndër ëndrra humbim.

Orët e ditës shkojnë shpejt
Nëpër lodra biem krejt.

Orët e mbrëmjes,që ta dini
i kalojmë më së miri.
Aty kam njerëzit e mi.
Më puthin me dashuri.*

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*VULLNETI

Lulishtar xhaxhi Servetin, 
kur e pyesin
“Kë ke mik?”
Përsërit:
“Kam mik Vullnetin”.

Iu afrova një mëngjes.
Lulet ishin gjithë vesë:
- Xhaxhi, jam fëmijë, s’e di.
Ky vullneti është njeri?
 - Prit, o xhan, po ta them unë:
Kushdo që kryen një punë,
pa mbaruar, s’e lë kurrë.
Mbaron punët mirë e shpejt 
veç dikush që ka vullnet.
Kaq më thotë xhaxhi Servet.
E më lë ta kuptoj vetë…*

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*FËSH – FËSH – FËSH… 

Janë dy sende në duart tona
Që të dyja një punë kanë.
Ato duhen, s’janë lodra. 
Prandaj ne i mbajmë pranë 
Një e mbajm’ në corridor;
Pastaj del dhe në oborr.
Me vullnet e me durim
e largon çdo mbeturinë.
Tjetra është e vogël fare
S’ është për korridore, oborre
E mbaj shpesh përmbi fletore.
E përdor e nuk bën zhurmë.
Fshin gabimet, nuk lë gjurmë.*

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*
GABIMET

Si në kopsht, si në shtëpi
nuk shpëtoj pa u qortuar.
Pyes veten, rri menduar…

Ndonjëherë përplas derën.
Dhe kur ha lyhem me gjellë.
Herën tjetër  flas me fort.
Ndodh që këput luleverdhën.
Ndodh që dhe pështyj përtokë.

Ja, pra, miq, këto veprime
S’janë gjë tjetër… veç gabime…
Gabimet e mia i di.
Po të tuat i njeh ti?
Sa e pastër do qe jeta, 
sikur unë, ti,ajo, 
ne dhe  ju, ata, ato 
të njihnim gabimet e veta…!*

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*
AKULLORET E RRUGËS

Pranë kopshtit – një shitore
Ëmbëlsira, akullore.

Por shitorja është në rrugë
Mblidhen mizat si moskurrë.
Duke lëpirë akulloren, 
e njollos edhe gjoksoren

Do duroj pa të dhe ca.
Nga kupa me lugë të ha.*

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*
DO PRES TË RRITEM

Celular kanë të mëdhenjtë.
dhe si mosha jonë disa.
E kuptoj,
Në të vërtetë,
S’e kemi moshën, ala…!

Do të pres dhe ca të rritem.
Të kuptoj  më tepër.
Pa do lidhem me Labiken,
e do flas dhe me Luljetën.*

----------

